# gas on eurotunnel



## paulD (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi I have a LoGas system fittedon my motorhome for cooking and heating, will the eurotunnel let me board with this as their ploicy on gas is not that clear, I understand that vehicles fitted with dual fuel cant travel.
Can you shed any light on this?

Cheers

paul d


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Paul

yes, assuming your vehicle is just petrol or diesel powered, no problem. The system should be turned off (they will pull you over to check this), and must not be over 80% filled (this should be automatic on most systems).

They do not allow gas powered vehicles on board.


----------



## aikidomo (Jan 8, 2008)

On my recent trip a young girl came out of an office asked me to open up the gas locker looked at it and said,"Is that the off position." :roll: 
That was the extent of the check. :wink: 
Clive


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Like Clive we were pulled over and aksed if the gas was off - said it was and he initialled the boarding card and sent us on our way.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Phew! I thought we were in for a gassing thread.

Dave p :lol:


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Variable. Early morning / late at night they ask if you have turned it off. They generally come out and inspect and write it on your window hanger thing. Sometimes you get a little sticker, sometimes you don't.

Anyway, if your system (or another one) went wrong would you be happy? That's surely the bottom line. 

I wouldn't use it if I thought others were abusing the system


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

So they don't check for leaks then?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've always been pulled over after the customs point going over, and at the vehicle check on the French side.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

bognormike said:


> Paul
> 
> yes, assuming your vehicle is just petrol or diesel powered, no problem. The system should be turned off (they will pull you over to check this), and must not be over 80% filled (this should be automatic on most systems).
> 
> They do not allow gas powered vehicles on board.


I worried myself over this 80% malarky on our first trip, so much so that we let some gas out of our new bottles. Hubby mentioned it to the lady that checked our gas was off on the journey out, she looked at us gone out. It wasn't until late on MHF that someone told us that gas bottles are only 80% full when new anyway.............so we needn't have worried.


----------

